# Internetproblem



## Teek (8. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Hab ein großes Problem! Wir haben bei uns DSL. Dieses wird aufgespalten auf zwei
PCs. Mit einem dieser PCs bin ich per Netzwerk verbunden und habe so Internet.
Nun gehen aber leider nicht alle Seiten, nur manche funktionieren.

Hab hier mal ne kleine Liste gemacht, welche Seiten wie funktionieren:

http://www.google.de -> ja
http://www.giga.de -> ja
http://www.web.de -> nein
http://www.flashforum.de -> ja
http://www.zero-design.de -> ja
http://www.hotmail.com -> nein
http://www.freeware.de -> ja
http://www.flashkit.com -> ja
http://www.macromedia.com -> nein
http://www.chip.de -> nein
ICQ -> nein

Es geht sowohl mit dem IE6 als auch mit Netscape nicht.
Auf den beiden PC die direkt verbunden sind geht alles perfekt.

Please help!

Mfg

Teek


----------



## TheNBP (8. Juli 2004)

Lade Dir mal dieses Programm herunter:

http://www.speedguide.net/files/TCPOptimizer.exe

Und stell damit den MTU Wert der Netzwerkkarten an den PC's bei denen die Seiten nicht funktionieren herunter.
Am besten bei 1400 anfangen und sich dann nach oben an den maximalen MTU Wert herantasten.

Noch ein Tip: bevor Du mit dem Programm etwas verstellst, notier Dir die Standard Einstellungen falls es Probleme geben sollte.


----------



## Teek (8. Juli 2004)

Danke!

Bei was soll ich den MTU Wert den auf 1400 stellen: Dialup, DSL, DSL (PPPoE), Cable Modem oder Extreme?

Mfg

Teek


----------



## TheNBP (8. Juli 2004)

Bei der Netzwerkkarte!
Dialup, DSL, DSL (PPPoE), Cable Modem oder Extreme sind nur Vorschläge für die Werte die man einstellen kann


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Wenn Du zufällig über den rosa Elefant ins Netz gehst, dann gib mal Folgendes bei
den Verbindungseigenschaften ein. (Verbindungseinstellungen --> Manuellen
 Proxy wählen)

www-proxy.t-online.de  Proxy: 80

War zumindest bei mir auch das ähnliche Problem und konnte es damit beheben.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Teek (8. Juli 2004)

Mit 1400 geht z.b. web.de immernoch nicht. *schluchz*

Dabei war das nicht von Anfang an so. Am Anfang ging das ja, dann muss wohl einer was umgestellt haben :/
Allerdings weiß ich nicht was einen solchen Effekt haben könnte, dass der Browser bei manchen Seiten einfach nur lädt und nichts schafft.

Mfg

Teek


----------



## TheNBP (8. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Teek _
> *Mit 1400 geht z.b. web.de immernoch nicht. *schluchz**


Du hast nach dem ändern der MTU neusgestartet?
Und mal noch kleinere Werte probiert?

Obwohl ich mich schon sehr wundern würde wenn die MTU kleiner als 1400 sein muss.

Achja was benutz Du eigentlich als Router?

Und nochwas: Das Einstellen eines Proxys kann zwar das Problem umschiffen wenn es an der MTU klemmt, aber bei FTP, Mail usw. bringt der Proxy nichts.


----------



## Teek (8. Juli 2004)

Wir benutzen nen Hub!

Allerdings wie gesagt ist an diesen ein PC angeschlossen, bei dem Internet perfekt funktioniert. Über LAN allerdings geht es dann bei mir nicht mehr so gut,
sondern halt nur noch so komisch.

Mfg

EDIT: Ach ja, ich hab neugestartet!


----------



## TheNBP (8. Juli 2004)

Damit mehrere PC's gleichzeitig über eine Internetverbindung online gehen könnnen MUSS es einen Router geben.

Das ist im Regelfall das Gerät das an der DSL Leitung hängt


----------



## Teek (8. Juli 2004)

Ich glaub das ist so: Erst der Router und dann nochmal in den Hub. Vom Hub dann zu dem PC x und von PC x über LAN zu mir. Bei PC x geht alles. Bei mir ging es auch, bis irgendwas umgestellt wurde und jetzt nicht mehr geht.

Mfg

Teek


----------



## TheNBP (8. Juli 2004)

Hmm, also bei Deinem Netzwerk blick ich nicht durch... aber das tut wohl auch nichts zur Sache.

Abgesehen von der MTU fällt mir leider nichts ein was so ein Verhalten des Browsers erklären könnte.


----------



## Teek (8. Juli 2004)

Hmmm ... wodran kann das denn liegen, dass der z.b. Google ganz normal öffnet, aber bei web.de einfach nur lädt und lädt und lädt. Da kann nur ne
Einstellung der Grund sein, da es wie gesagt ne Zeit lang funktioniert hat.

Mfg

Teek


----------

